# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Free Product

## Jossef

Where is my free producttttttttt  :Hmmmm:

----------


## *Admin*

FREEBOTTLE2012 <---is the coupon code to enter at checkout

----------


## Bilal khan

I dont know how can i get my free bottle?plz help me.

----------


## rampaige77

i think its free if you buy something else , its in the small print , im not %100 sure .its not why i joined

----------


## gixxerboy1

its buy one get one free. Put the coupon code admin posted in the check out

----------


## *Admin*

*FREEBOTTLE2012* <---is the coupon code to enter at checkout

Click on the buysteroids banner and enter the code at checkout...

----------


## Mckenziemadison

Freebottle2012

----------


## Mckenziemadison

its a load of rubbish tbh 3 days no resolution trading standards

----------


## *Admin*

Have you not been able to log onto the site and use the code?

----------

